# CANNOT kill these weeds...please help



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

I have a problem side of my yard I'm trying to get under control. We've probably had 5" of rain in the past 3 days which is exacerbating my problem with these weeds I think. I've used the standard 2,4-D, quinclorac, dicamba weed killer with no luck over the past few weeks. Can anyone recommend something to just knock all these weeds out so I can get the bermuda to eventually grow in this area?


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

Looks like mostly nutsedge.

Sedgehammer or Certainty.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

FranksATX said:


> Looks like mostly nutsedge.
> 
> Sedgehammer or Certainty.


Thanks - I will order some sedgehammer. Hopefully it will knock it all out.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

It will take multiple applications. Nutsedge is a bitch. That's my task for this year. Last year it was dallisgrass.


----------



## cpVA (Jun 20, 2019)

Tribute total has worked great for me on the bermuda and zoysia lawns that I take care of. Expensive but knocks out almost all of the weeds in one application. The grass chokes out the rest.


----------



## AcworthOkie (Feb 23, 2020)

WDE46 said:


> It will take multiple applications. Nutsedge is a b----. That's my task for this year. Last year it was dallisgrass.


Curious on how you handled your dallisgrass?


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

AcworthOkie said:


> WDE46 said:
> 
> 
> > It will take multiple applications. Nutsedge is a b----. That's my task for this year. Last year it was dallisgrass.
> ...


MSMA or Glyphosate is basically the only thing that'll do it. I got most of it near the end of the growing season with MSMA and sprayed a couple last week with glyphosate (the bermuda will grow right back in).


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

WDE46 said:


> AcworthOkie said:
> 
> 
> > WDE46 said:
> ...


Can you just dig it up and then fill the area with soil? Or it will just grow back anyways


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

WDE46 said:


> It will take multiple applications. Nutsedge is a b----. That's my task for this year. Last year it was dallisgrass.


damn that's rotten luck


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Thanks - I will order some sedgehammer. Hopefully it will knock it all out.


Consider Certainty instead. Sedgehammer works great for my nutsedge, but Certainty controls nutsedge and more weeds than Sedgehammer does. I wish I bought Certainty instead but I have a whole bottle of Prosedge (generic Sedgehammer) to go through.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Agree on the nutsedge. As stated, either Certainty or Sedgehammer, and be prepared for a long battle with multiple applications if it's the Purple variety. Sedge is really difficult to eradicate completely. As bad as your infestation appears, you are looking at several years of suppressing and hopefully eventually killing it out.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks - I will order some sedgehammer. Hopefully it will knock it all out.
> ...


I ordered Sedgehammer because it comes in small 13g packets for $9 that mix with 1 gallon of water, which is enough for one good application. Prosedge comes in the same sized packets as well.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> Agree on the nutsedge. As stated, either Certainty or Sedgehammer, and be prepared for a long battle with multiple applications if it's the Purple variety. Sedge is really difficult to eradicate completely. As bad as your infestation appears, you are looking at several years of suppressing and hopefully eventually killing it out.


Thanks - I put down a heavy dose of the 2,4-D, Quinclorac, Dicamba, Sulfentrazone stuff you can get at Lowes. I believe the Sulfentrazone is for the sedges, but it isn't potent enough to work very well I don't think. I plan on applying the Sedgehammer shortly once it comes in the mail.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> DuncanMcDonuts said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy3292 said:
> ...


Ouch! $9 per app is going to cost you a small fortune. Trust us when we say you are going to need multiple apps over several seasons to eradicate what is in your photo. A bottle of SH is $85 and will last a very long time.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Agree on the nutsedge. As stated, either Certainty or Sedgehammer, and be prepared for a long battle with multiple applications if it's the Purple variety. Sedge is really difficult to eradicate completely. As bad as your infestation appears, you are looking at several years of suppressing and hopefully eventually killing it out.
> ...


Those you listed will do nothing for the sedge. Sedgehammer or Certainty is the best bet. Don't expect quick results. It will be several weeks before the sedge begins to show signs of stress. When it does, hit it again. The stuff is really difficult to control.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > DuncanMcDonuts said:
> ...


True. Looks like the bottle of Sedgehammer is good for about 40 apps, which is roughly $2 an app.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > Mister Bill said:
> ...


Dismiss' active ingredient is Sulfentrazone, which I thought was for sedges as well.

Any luck with Certainty on Poa Annua? Label says it controls it.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy3292 said:
> ...


Personally, I have tried it with little to no success. Others here have said it worked for them. I am almost certain it will not do much harm to mature POA.

The best defense against POA is pre emergent. This late in the year I would not spend too much effort or money getting rid of POA as it will die out on its own once the temps heat up.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy3292 said:
> ...


Without looking it up, I believe the key word is "controls nutsedge" and I am thinking it doesn't work as well on the purple. Suppressing, control, and killing it are all different. I want it dead, not wounded. 

Edit: I might add the big box store products are a low percentage of AI resulting in a higher cost per app than what you would buy from a herbicide vendor. Secondly, I seriously doubt there is enough sulfentrazone in the product you referenced to make the sedge mad much less kill it. Thirdly, I am not a fan of the shotgun approach of spraying multiple AI's for weeds that are not present. From your photo, sedge is your problem for now. Pull or dig up a few to identify which variety of sedge it is you are battling and then choose which herbicide is best. :thumbup:


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I had decent results with "Image Kills Nutsedge" It took over a week for the weeds to start to die but it was wonderful to see the sedge start to yellow and DIE.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

gkaneko said:


> I had decent results with "Image Kills Nutsedge" It took over a week for the weeds to start to die but it was wonderful to see the sedge start to yellow and DIE.


Image(Imazaquin) is a pretty powerful herbicide. I like it. Gets Nutsedge, Kyllinga, and many grassy weeds. It can be hard to use because it will damage previously stressed grass or if it is overdosed. As a broadcast spray on non stressed grass, it works well.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Certainty! Dismiss is ok, but burns bermuda if you're not careful. Certainty kills em dead! with no harm to grass.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> Certainty! Dismiss is ok, but burns bermuda if you're not careful. Certainty kills em dead! with no harm to grass.


Agreed. I do not understand why options are suggested by others when certain t (pun intended) products show what works, is less stressful to the turf, and the best bang for the buck. :?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > Certainty! Dismiss is ok, but burns bermuda if you're not careful. Certainty kills em dead! with no harm to grass.
> ...


It's good to have options, the main winner for me is Certainty because it can kill Poa Annua as well, and when I found it doesn't harm bermuda it put it over the top. I wish I would have bought it years ago. I sprayed for Poa about 1 month ago, and I still get some nutsedge that pops up and just dies. Certainty is the best in my opinion. Yes it's expensive, but that bottle will probably last 6 years.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Never used certainty but that doesn't mean it's not great. I don't get any poa and sedgehammer or imazaquin takes care of my yellow sedge or kylinga easy enough. The right tool for the right job I guess.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I use Dismiss because my main problem is green kyllinga. Similar to what @Greendoc described regarding Image, it will ding the bermuda if it is stressed. I had no issues with my Tifway 419 and did two app a few weeks apart. Sedgehammer got the nutsedge but did absolutely nothing to the green kyllinga. When the Dismiss is gone, I'm going to start using Certainty.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Image used to be a highly used product in Hawaii because it would get both Kyllinga and Purple Nutsedge. However, everyone I know of went to Certainty because it was way easier to use. Most warm season grasses are also very tolerant of Certainty. Image will damage any of the grasses it is labeled safe for use on if conditions are not right. It will also leave spots in the lawn of stunted and discolored grass if spot sprayed.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> WDE46 said:
> 
> 
> > AcworthOkie said:
> ...


Not sure as I didn't try it. If you can live with the damage then that'll probably be effective. Glyph would be the bigger guarantee as it'll definitely kill the whole plant.


----------

